# Thanks, Ron22, for the wine pairing!



## garymc (Nov 20, 2012)

Missouri has a wine passport program where you visit wineries around the state and get your passport stamped and then at the end of the program you receive a prize corresponding to the number of wineries visited. Ron22 heroically visited enough wineries (40) to win a wine pairing at Chaumette Winery near Ste. Genevieve, Mo. He was kind enough to invite me and my wife, Doug of Beer and Winemaking Supplies in Hillsboro and his wife, and Ron's friend Cal and wife from Minnesota on Saturday, the 17th. We had 5 courses of various dishes each paired with one of Chaumette's wines. 

I think I'll participate in the Passport program next year. Thanks again, Ron.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sounds like a good time!!

Sorry I couldn't make it Ron  But thanks for the generous offer...


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Nov 21, 2012)

Ron, we had a great time! Thank you very much! Still want to try dinner at Chaumette some time, the pairings were great.


----------



## Ron22 (Mar 21, 2013)

I see they have the new rewards for the Passport
http://www.missouriwine.org/passport-program-2013/


> *NEW Passport Levels and Rewards for 2013:*
> *Level 1—10 winery visits*
> Reward: Official certificate
> *Level 2—30 winery visits*
> ...


 
Plus they made it made it much harder to cheat. No I did not cheat but I understand that it was a problem.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 21, 2013)

Wife and I have one so far...


----------



## Ron22 (Mar 21, 2013)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Wife and I have one so far...


 
Well that is one more then we have. My wife is coming down here in April so we will hit a few on the drive home to MN.


----------

